# Fla. deputy uses Taser to stop bear



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Associated Press

MILTON, Fla. - A sheriff's deputy got a shock when a bear came toward him as he searched for a prowler. So he gave the bear a shock with his Taser.

Homeowner Charlie McQueen Smith called Santa Rosa County deputies Tuesday night after finding her air conditioner torn from her kitchen window.

Deputy Ray ***** thought he was looking for a prowler.

"When I pulled up, I saw the reflection of an animal's eyes. It looked like a little bear cub," he said. "I got to about 40 feet and it stood up, and that's when I knew it was fully grown."

***** used his Taser gun when the bear got too close.

"He was about seven or eight feet away when I shocked him," he said.

The bear fell to the ground, breaking the connection with the weapon, which administers a strong electrical charge. The animal fled into the woods and disappeared.

Smith said she's lived in the home since it was built in 1960 and had never seen a bear there before Friday. The bear showed up then and visited several times over the weekend. Smith suspects the smell of fried chicken might have enticed it to try and come inside. A trash pit near the home might also have been a lure, officials said.

If the animal returns, the Florida Wildlife Commission will likely capture and relocate it, said commission biologist Pat Bowman.

"Between the Taser shock and the garbage removal, I would like to think this bear is going to stay away," she said.

Black bears are protected by state law.

Information from: Pensacola News Journal, http://www.pensacolanewsjournal.com


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

Wow the Animal lovers have not filed a complaint yet I am so so surprised..Mabye there is some sane people out there.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Did that thing die from a heart attack after or while in custody?


----------

